# Program Like Tbtransfer?



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Is there any program like TbTransfer (for android?)


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Wifi file explorer, I believe, provides similar features.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Wifi file explorer, I believe, provides similar features.


Wifi file explorer is good program. But i want to access to computer via Hp Touchpad.


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Tbtransfer. But if you're looking to access your computer files from the TP, I just found a great solution because I was looking for the same thing. Download Total Commander for Android. If you're not familiar with Total Commander, it's a great dual pane file management program that I've used in Windows for years. Once you download the Android version, go into the menu and download the FTP plug in. Don't worry, you don't need an FTP daemon running on your PC. It works great. BTW, the Android version if FREEWARE, the PC version is SHAREWARE.

http://www.ghisler.com/android.htm


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry, I screwed this up a little. It's the LAN plug in that allows you to read your PC, not the FTP one.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

midas said:


> Sorry, I screwed this up a little. It's the LAN plug in that allows you to read your PC, not the FTP one.


Don't see an option to download any plugins in the Android app...


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

At the top of the file pane itself there are 3 buttons, an up button, a refresh button and a home button. Press that home button. The last item shown will then be a green plus sign that says Add plugins (download).


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

midas said:


> At the top of the file pane itself there are 3 buttons, an up button, a refresh button and a home button. Press that home button. The last item shown will then be a green plus sign that says Add plugins (download).


DOH! Kept looking in the menu..


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Works great, slicker 'en bat sh*t!


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

how i ll use this program, please explain.

downloaded total commander for android and LAN plugin to my touchpad. And ?


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

tusman said:


> how i ll use this program, please explain.
> 
> downloaded total commander for android and LAN plugin to my touchpad. And ?


Once the plug in is installed you should see the option in the HOME area marked LAN(Windows shares). Choose that and at the top you should see NEW SERVER. Choose that, put in the IP address of your server and user information and you'll see your network shares.

The best way to learn the program is to hit the MENU button, go to CONFIGURE. You'll see HELP(html) there. Lots of helpful info.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

need download anything for pc (win7)


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

tusman said:


> need download anything for pc (win7)


Nope, just the LAN plugin.


----------

